# Sweet River trailers



## Steve-Maine (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anyone bought a Sweet River trailer in Mt. Croghan,SC? Does anyone live in that area that might look at one for me? They seem to be nice people to talk to on phone and real good prices but I'm up here in Maine. Thanks


----------

